# Largest Russian Formation in Years



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> According to the Latvian military, on Oct. 28, the German Air Force Eurofighter jets on QRA (Quick Reaction Alert) at Amari, Estonia, to provide NATO Baltic Air Policing were scrambled to intercept seven Russian Air Force planes flying in international airspace over the Baltic Sea.
> 
> The German interceptors identified the Russian planes as a large package, made of attack planes and escort, which included 2x MiG-31 Foxhound, 2x Su-34 Fullback, 1x Su-27 Flanker and 2x Su-24 Fencer jets.
> 
> ...


Another incident of Putin making it clear he is not to be taken lightly, and is getting tired of the Big Push.

He seems to prefer not directly responding to whatever is said by the West. He responds in his own time, and backs his words with hardware.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Where did you find this?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tks said:


> Where did you find this?


Crap. Thanks. I guess I am slipping....

http://theaviationist.com/2014/10/28/german-typhoons-intercept-7-ruaf-planes/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

yep..Pooty Poot and the Chicoms are smelling weakness


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Putin is entirely too smart in comparison to Obama for my comfort. I respect put ins intelligence but I also fear if he smells enough blood in the water he will grab what the controlling element within Russia believe is rightfully theirs. The balance of power is shifting.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Hmm, interesting. I have a reporter friend in the area and I'll have to make sure it makes it to her Internet show tonight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What makes no sense is to poke the Bear while at the same time to weaken your own position.

Not that it makes sense to poke the Bear in the first place.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

What would you do Denton? Personally I'd blast the planes out of the sky..but I'm a bit harsh when it comes to be threatened


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ragnarök said:


> What would you do Denton? Personally I'd blast the planes out of the sky..but I'm a bit harsh when it comes to be threatened


Problem is, he feels threatened.

Russia was promised the West would push no farther east if they would not throw a fit over the reunification of Germany. Considering Russia's past with Germany, one can understand why that was a hard pill to swallow. The West lied.

Such is global politics. Nothing but intrigue and lies. Who suffers? We do.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> Another incident of Putin making it clear he is not to be taken lightly, and is getting tired of the Big Push.
> 
> He seems to prefer not directly responding to whatever is said by the West. He responds in his own time, and backs his words with hardware.


It's so embarrassing! We got














and everybody saw!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> yep..Pooty Poot and the Chicoms are smelling weakness


No that's baboon. The obamas have accomplished one thing - demonstrating to every leader on earth how completely unfit and offensive they are.
They have the way and manner of vulgar currs which, in charge of a superpower, is not only an insult, but a lethal danger to the world, it's environment and creatures as we are seeing very intentionally now. Idiocy. They smell idiocy and know he has no clue even how to begin to be president.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> What makes no sense is to poke the Bear while at the same time to weaken your own position.
> 
> Not that it makes sense to poke the Bear in the first place.


Since when has this government, especially this administration made sense? Its always political correctness and political ideology. reality be damned.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What I see is that they are the more up to date aircraft. Usually its a very old turboprop you hear about. I have never heard of foxhounds being intercepted.


----------

